# Canon 5dMkiii Preorder!



## TheInformer (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank the lord! I just preordered mine  I have been waiting for so long! 

Amazon.com: Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera (Body): Camera & Photo


----------



## JustinL (Mar 2, 2012)

Just ordered mine!!!!!!!  After 2 years of dreaming!


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 2, 2012)

Enjoy the new toys.
Post feedback when you get it


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 2, 2012)

Congratulations guys hope you enjoy it.


----------

